# Problème machine virtuelle windows sous xen

## naj25

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai installé xen sur un serveur tournant sous ubuntu server 7.10, la machine boot bien sur Xen 3.10, j'ai crée une machine virtuelle windows, mais le problème c'est que quand je veut lancer la machine virtuelle windows avec la commande "xm create winxp.cfg" je reçois ce message d'erreur :

xenconsole: Could not read tty from store: No such file or directory

voilà mon fichier winxp.cfg qui se trouve dans /etc/xen : 

# Kernel and memory size

kernel          = '/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

device_model    = "/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm"

builder         = 'hvm'

memory          = '512'

disk            = [ 'file:/var/xen/machineWindows.img,ioemu:hda,w','file:/home/elearning/winxp.iso,ioemu:hdc:cdrom,r' ]

#cdrom          = "/home/elearning/winxp.iso"

#acpi=1

#vcpus=1

#on_reboot      = 'restart'

#on_crash       = 'restart'

#on_poweroff    = 'destroy'

#  Hostname and Networking

name            = 'winxp'

vif             = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]

#  Behaviour

#

#  Note that the "boot='d'" designates that this Xen image

#  should boot off of the 'cdrom image'.  This is required for

#  the initial boot - and will be changed to "boot='c'" once the

#  hard drive image has Windows installed on it

boot            ='d' 

#00:19:B9:CF:B9:A9 enable VNC library for graphics, default = 1

vnc             =1

# enable spawning vncviewer(only valid when vnc=1), default = 1

#vncviewer      =1

# enable SDL library for graphics, default = 0

sdl             =1

# enable ne2000, default = 0(use pcnet)

ne2000          =0

# set the real time clock to local time [default=0 i.e. set to utc]

#localtime      =0

# enable VMX guest ACPI, default=0 (disabled)

#acpi           =0

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plait, ça fait 2 mois que je galère avec ça

j'ai regardé les autres topic à ce sujet sur ce forum et sur d'autres,mais ça ne marche pas avec moi

Merci de votre aide

----------

## tomk

Moved from Networking & Security to French.

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et ici c'est un forum pour la distribution Gentoo, et non pas pour Ubuntu ni pour Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## Dieppe

Salut,

ça semble un peu bizarre d'activer vnc et sdl non ? Essaye de passer vnc et vncviewer à 0. 

Perso, j'ai ça, et ça tourne (sauf le wifi mais ça c'est plutôt du à ma fabuleuse ipw3945......) :

```
# coding=utf-8

# -*- mode: python; -*-

#============================================================================

# Python configuration setup for 'xm create'.

# This script sets the parameters used when a domain is created using 'xm create'.

# You use a separate script for each domain you want to create, or

# you can set the parameters for the domain on the xm command line.

#============================================================================

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Kernel image file.

kernel = '/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

# The domain build function. HVM domain uses 'hvm'.

builder = "hvm"

# Initial memory allocation (in megabytes) for the new domain.

memory = 512

# A name for your domain. All domains must have different names.

name = 'w2k3'

vif = [ 'type=ioemu, mac=aa:00:b0:00:00:11, bridge=xenbr0']

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Define the disk devices you want the domain to have access to, and

# what you want them accessible as.

# Each disk entry is of the form phy:UNAME,DEV,MODE

# where UNAME is the device, DEV is the device name the domain will see,

# and MODE is r for read-only, w for read-write.

# This would be for using a QEMU qcow file as a virtual disk

disk = [ 'file:/var/xen/machineWindows.img,hda,w' ]

# This is for using an LVM volume as a virtual disk

#disk = [ 'phy:/dev/VG_Guests/w2k3-001,ioemu:hda,w' ]

# New stuff

device_model = '/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# boot on floppy (a), hard disk (c) or CD-ROM (d)

boot="c"

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# write to temporary files instead of disk image files

#snapshot=1

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# enable SDL library for graphics, default = 0

sdl=1

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# enable VNC library for graphics, default = 1

vnc=0

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# enable spawning vncviewer(only valid when vnc=1), default = 1

#vncviewer=1

vncviewer=0

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# no graphics, use serial port

#nographic=0

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# serial port re-direct to pty deivce, /dev/pts/n

# then xm console or minicom can connect

#serial=’pty’

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# enable ne2000, default = 0(use pcnet)

ne2000=0

#----------------------------------------------------------------------------

#

#usb=1

#usbdevice=’tablet’

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# enable audio support

#audio=1

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# set the real time clock to local time [default=0 i.e. set to utc]

#localtime=1

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# start in full screen

fullscreen=1

#stdvga=1 

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

En espérant que ça aide

EDIT : ça c'est une fois que c'est installé hein, d'où l'absence de cd (pas encore fixé ce problème) et le boot sur hddLast edited by Dieppe on Thu Jan 24, 2008 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ici c'est un forum pour la distribution Gentoo, et non pas pour Ubuntu ni pour Windows 

 

C'est la rançon du succès geekounet, ce forum est d'une de telle qualité que tout le monde nous l'envie et tentes de nous soutirer nos secrets, si c'est pas dingue tout ça!

----------

